# Eigene Steuerelemente bauen



## ebson (16. Okt 2007)

Hallo, 

ich will mir ein eigenes Steuerelement bauen, also eigentlich will ich auf ein panel mehrere jlabels packen aber das ganze soll dann eine klasse sein die ich auch im netbeans GUI builder verwenden kann, ich hab das in C# schon ma gemacht und da gabs ne ziemlich einfache möglichkeit dafür. jetzt hab ich schon ne weile ohne erfolg gegoogelt und dabei eigentlich nur rausgefunden das das mit nem JavaBean bzw. nem BeanForm funzen soll. aber mein Netbeans meint immer das das kein Bean is obwohl es einer ist, und die howtos von google sind so ne sache weil irgendwie meinen die immer was anderes als ich will ....

also hab ich ma gedacht ich frag ma hier weil ich bin denk ich ma nich der eigene steuerelemente benutzt 

thx im vorraus

ich benutze Netbeans 6.0 ( Beta ) und Debian 4.0 etch  mit jdk 1.6

mfg ebson


----------



## Ariol (16. Okt 2007)

???

Du machst ein Klasse die von Panel erbt und deine JLabels einbindet, und bzw. noch einige zusätzliche Methoden die du brauchst.


----------



## *Hendrik (16. Okt 2007)

weblogs.java.net/blog/claudio/archive/nb-reusable.html (Nicht getestet)

Ansonsten vielleicht hier:

wiki.netbeans.info/wiki/view/FaqFormCustomContainerBean

wiki.netbeans.info/wiki/view/FaqFormUsingCustomComponent


----------



## ebson (16. Okt 2007)

wiki.netbeans.info/wiki/view/FaqFormCustomContainerBean <-- so hab ichs schon versucht aber dann meckert nebeans immer das das keine javabean is , ich such ma eben den sourcecode und dann poste ich den gleich


----------

